
Petition Asks Siri and Alexa to Flip the Script on Sexual Harassment - hondo77
https://venturebeat.com/2017/12/08/petition-asks-siri-and-alexa-to-flip-the-script-on-sexual-harassment/
======
hondo77
Can you sexually harass a machine or software? I'm not sure treating them like
people is such a good road to go down. We're not even talking replicants, just
dumb apps.

------
grawprog
But but having Ok google read out definitions from urban dictionary is
hilarious. I recommend asking google what an angry dragon is.

